# Rockets Attorney invited back to China.....



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Rockets attorney Michael Goldberg, who is currently in Korea, is headed back to China after being invited by the CBA to continue talks. Goldberg was quoted as saying he has been invited back to try and "wrap things up".Rockets attorney Michael Goldberg, who is currently in Korea, is headed back to China after being invited by the CBA to continue talks. Goldberg was quoted as saying he has been invited back to try and "wrap things up".

Just to add, Berman had quotes from CD and Rudy T saying that it could take a while based on what they heard from the CBA about the Chinese government. The fact that Goldberg was invited back this soon is a significant sign that things were going well. 

CBA officials were extremely impressed with Goldberg


-Fox 26 in Houston


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Ming is seriously overrated.


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> I think Ming is seriously overrated.


And this is based on what ?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> I think Ming is seriously overrated.


Yeah, and Penny is the next MJ


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Ming*

Penny's right, Ming is way too overrated. And why has he only had one workout? Is he too afraid that he'll stink up the joint and not be picked at all? He needs to act like a man, and show NBA teams what he's got.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Yeah, he should just hop a plane over here.... The Chinese government won't allow him over here. You guys should wait to form opinions before you see him play.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *COMPAQ CENTER *
> 
> 
> And this is based on what ?


Asian doesn't have the stamina to play like black people, lack of strength, athletic ability will not do it.

And isn't he the guy who plays perimeter more than inside?
So when was the last time you see a center who plays perimeter more than inside get you deep in the playoffs, let alone winning a championship.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

And besides that, Cat needs to go as he and Francis are the worst defensive backcourt in the NBA.


----------



## COMPAQ CENTER (Jun 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> 
> 
> Asian doesn't have the stamina to play like black people


That is pathetic to generalize your opinion based on race.

Rockets have been following Ming since he was 17. They scouted him and are very impressed with his talent and his upside.

Rockets can teach him to be the player they imagined. He is still young.

It is not very often that you get a 7'5" player with his agility and smart.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

And I respect your opinion.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> So when was the last time you see a center who plays perimeter more than inside get you deep in the playoffs, let alone winning a championship.


The Blazers got deep into the WCF with Sabonis and the Kings used Vlade much the same way. Why can't Ming and the Rockets follow the same pattern?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> The Blazers got deep into the WCF with Sabonis and the Kings used Vlade much the same way. Why can't Ming and the Rockets follow the same pattern?


But they are not the biggest part of their team's offense.

To me, Sabon and Divac weren't their primary offensive option.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, why do they have to be? Why does Ming have to be the primary weapon when they have guys like Francis, Mobley, and hopefully Eddie Griffin?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Well, why do they have to be? Why does Ming have to be the primary weapon when they have guys like Francis, Mobley, and hopefully Eddie Griffin?


Then he is not big part of the offense, then he is not worth for Houston to draft him at no.1 and he is overrated.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He is going number one because he is a huge mismatch for opposing centers. That doesn't mean he has to be THE guy. It just adds a large piece to the puzzle for the Rockets that a lot of other teams don't have....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> He is going number one because he is a huge mismatch for opposing centers. That doesn't mean he has to be THE guy. It just adds a large piece to the puzzle for the Rockets that a lot of other teams don't have....


True, but at the NBA level, the msiatches he created on the offensive end is not enough to offset his lack of strength and other stuff.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

How do you know? He hasn't even had a chance to show we hae can do yet.....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> How do you know? He hasn't even had a chance to show we hae can do yet.....


When was a chinese center to play heavy minutes in the NBA?
Wang Zhi Zhi only played here and there most of the time.
Like a 3rd centre?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Before Hakeem, who was the last African center to be successful? Just because no one has done it, doesn't mean it can't be done....


----------



## Anticope (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> 
> 
> Then he is not big part of the offense, then he is not worth for Houston to draft him at no.1 and he is overrated.


So you're saying that he shouldn't be a big part of their offense, but that there is no reason to draft him unless he is a big part of their offense?

They should still draft him even if he is somewhat overrated. It's so hard to come by a good center these days.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Anticope *
> 
> 
> So you're saying that he shouldn't be a big part of their offense, but that there is no reason to draft him unless he is a big part of their offense?
> ...


I understand what you are saying but do you think it's worth to waste a first pick on him?


----------

